# Help with good speakers.



## 4ektonik (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi.Currently  i'm looking for good  gaming speakers  . I doubt beetween Creative Inspire T6300 5.1 and Logitech Z333 2.1.Could you pls help to choose the best model.By the way maybe you could advise another model speakers.Budget similar like these models.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 10, 2019)

For that budget there isnt a whole lot of choice in terms of quality.

but if you can put in a little more money then i suggest a set of 'Trust Gaming GXT 38' because they are 2.1

If not that then a set of 'Creative GigaWorks T20 Series II'

There is an alternative option though and one that doesnt cost very much if you have a pair of bookshelf speakers collecting dust...

Pick up a Nobsound Digital Amplifier if they are available in your country. most reviews are highly positive and I have watched tonnes of youtube reviews on them too and everyone seems to be happy with their purchase. Literally almost any PoS bookshelf speaker will do - it doesnt matter if it was made back in the 80s or the 90s. this amp will power it. For that reason its worth looking for secondhand bookshelf speakers if you can get them at a good price. and those will blow the creatives and Logitech's out of the water.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 10, 2019)

I've always been Logitech person myself mainly because of the customer service. The last ones I used was the first time I started using anything other than Logitech and they're the corsair 2500 which I loved and rate, which are gathering dust in my cupboard. 

Went back to headphones, but I'd try the Logitech if I was you.


----------



## 4ektonik (Feb 11, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> For that budget there isnt a whole lot of choice in terms of quality.
> 
> but if you can put in a little more money then i suggest a set of 'Trust Gaming GXT 38' because they are 2.1
> 
> ...


But what be the best option for this price?Z333 vs z313 vs trust that you mentioned


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2019)

Not a whole lot. Apart from how it looks, it's just slightly more powerful. The sub is ever so slightly a bit bigger so maybe the bass is better.

The z333 doesn't look too bad either. No real way of telling how good it will sound, just buy one and try it and send it back if you don't like it.

I haven't heard any of the speakers before so I'm just going based on its specs and sound is quite a subjective thing. 

For 5.1 though that is real cheap. Probably not very good but if you want 5.1 then you get what you want


----------



## 4ektonik (Feb 11, 2019)

Well.I stii don't know what to buy..Maybe someone can help pls


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 11, 2019)

I have this set (which I like):
https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/speaker-system-z323?crid=47

We cannot decide for you, if you don't want to send it back in case you dont like it, go out to a store so you can listen by yourself and then decide.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Feb 11, 2019)

I know this is probably out of budget but I had a pair of Corsair SP2500 's and I loved them to bits. I got Logitech Z906 5.1 to replace them when they died after 4 years and I highly recommend the Z906s. Games still support 5.1 surround sounds and the Z906s have got some really good price cuts on Amazon lately.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 11, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> I know this is probably out of budget but I had a pair of Corsair SP2500 's and I loved them to bits. I got Logitech Z906 5.1 to replace them when they died after 4 years and I highly recommend the Z906s. Games still support 5.1 surround sounds and the Z906s have got some really good price cuts on Amazon lately.



Way out of budget. by 4-5x. its like recommending a Mclaren F1 to somebody who just wants a small compact. economical run around to get around town.

(Also corsair have discontinued its speakers here in the UK it seems. Amazon has nothing, only their other stuff like cases, headphones and peripherals.)


----------



## Countryside (Feb 11, 2019)

I recommend the Logitech they have good quality, I had Logitech x230 2.1 those were damn fine speakers.


----------



## 4ektonik (Feb 11, 2019)

The question is that Logitech z333 have fake tweeters, Trust Gaming GXT 3 seems be better than logitech z333.But actually what i need it's speakers for films and games.So.I need to think,that will be better


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 11, 2019)

microlab m880


----------



## Jetster (Feb 11, 2019)

klipsch promedia 2.1 spend the money, you wont regret it


----------



## dirtyferret (Feb 11, 2019)

4ektonik said:


> Hi.Currently  i'm looking for good  gaming speakers  . I doubt beetween Creative Inspire T6300 5.1 and Logitech Z333 2.1.Could you pls help to choose the best model.By the way maybe you could advise another model speakers.Budget similar like these models.



companies that make a variety of computer accessories don't make good speakers just like speaker companies don't make good mice or keyboards




Jetster said:


> klipsch promedia 2.1 spend the money, you wont regret it



this +1


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 11, 2019)

can you get edifier speakers where you live ? they're the best budget pc speakers, along with microlab.


----------



## 4ektonik (Feb 11, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> can you get edifier speakers where you live ? they're the best budget pc speakers, along with microlab.


yes i can.Which of model you  say?


----------



## cucker tarlson (Feb 11, 2019)

r1280t and r1600 III are both excellent choices for budget speakers.r1280t will be better for rock/jazz,r1600 III for warmer,more bass driven sound for other genres and movies.


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 3, 2019)

Receiver + Bookshelfs + Sub

Denon + Klipsch + Klipsch if you wanna get an amazing stereo system.


----------



## glassman357 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have had many speaker systems. I still have two Logitech systems in use today a 2.1 & also a 4.1 and they have been fine sounding for many years (the newest of the older 2 are at least 10 yrs). I just picked up another set two days ago from our local Best Buy. I got the Z625 2.1 Speaker System.
https://www.bestbuy.com/site/logitech-z625-2-1-speaker-system-3-piece/6244602.p?skuId=6244602

 I haven't played any games with them yet, but they play the music real sweet. I wanted a set with the optical input from the motherboard for sound quality and accuracy. Al l can say is they get loud and still sound clear. I too am a fan of Logitech peripherals.

Hope you are happy with whatever you decide


----------

